# Verb conjugations with no subject



## Stardust2411

Hello,

This is my first post here mainly because I am finding conflicting information about this

In constructions such as..
"It is important that you know two languages"

How would you conjugate the verb "know" in romanian? I know it is in the subjunctive but for what person should I conjugate it? In French it's third person singular because there's the neutral pronoun "on" but romanian lacks this. I've read that it's both the second person singular and third person singular from different sources so the whole thing is confusing me.

If anyone could clarify what person to conjugate the subjunctive verb in, in constructions like "este necesar să
..." I would be really grateful


----------



## jazyk

I'd use the infinitive in your sentence: Este important a ști două limbi.


----------



## irinet

We use "să știi/să cunoști" două limbi. The Romanian 'conjunctiv' mood, for the Subjunctive mood from your example.


----------



## danielstan

jazyk said:


> I'd use the infinitive in your sentence: Este important a ști două limbi.



Romanian has a trend to replace the infinitive by the conjunctive and this is a feature of the Balkan sprachbund - Wikipedia
shared by many languages in the Balkans.

So, although in some Romanian regions the infinitive is still used, generally the Romanian conjunctive (which corresponds more or less to the Latin subjunctive) is preferred.

Your sentence, although grammatically correct, would sound peculiar to the ears of a native Romanian.

Also Romanian has a tendency to not use the subject in the sentence (because the Romanian conjugation system has different verb terminations for almost all conjugations).
If we would force ourselves to use the subject, the sentence would be:

"Este important ca *tu* să știi două limbi."

I don't know the explanation for the usage of the preposition "ca", but a sentence like:
"Este important *tu* să știi două limbi."
would be incorrect.

So, the most usual way to translate this sentence is:

"Este important să știi două limbi."


----------



## jazyk

Mulțumesc pentru informații, dar sunt familiarizat cu caracteristicile limbii române.


----------

